# New Maxxon 10.5' River Raft XSB-320



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

A brand new play-size raft is now available the Maxxon River Raft XSB-320 is ideal as an R-2, for three paddlers, or four smaller folks. The narrow width will get you through tight low water technical runs, and the price won't break the bank. It comes with one removable thwart, and has long chafers top and bottom. This self bailer is 10'6" long, 4'9" wide, and has 17" tubes. $1,399, solid gray, orange/gray or blue/gray. Let's have some fun!


----------

